# Easy change 22mm SS mesh required...



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

To go onto this.

https://www.fossil.com/uk/en/watches/mens-watches/sport/decker-chronograph-black-silicone-watch-sku-ch2573p.html?cid=pds:conv:google:54739000:1916678560:gender:fossil%20ch2573&gclid=CJSP-bP26ssCFSco0wod_JoDaQ

im also looking for a thick, brown leather (possibly distresses) NATO to go onto this (when it lands), again 22mm.

Would like to get them from same seller to avoid P&P costs.

any specific suggestions or good outlets would be appreciated.


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Found these on eBay, looking at the pics and from your experience is the quality as the price may suggest or is it worth a punt for the money involved (keeping in mind the watch only cost about £50, but I do wear it quite regularly)...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/STAINLESS-STEEL-Watch-Strap-Shark-Mesh-Chainmail-Mens-Band-Bracelet-18-20-22mm-/271773326349?var=&hash=item3f46f3dc0d:m:mn0eGblADFJO9r5KxVgFh9g

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Men-Silver-Watch-Strap-Band-Shark-Mesh-Stainless-Steel-Band-Bracelet-18-20-22mm-/331578882695?var=&hash=item4d33a43a87:m:mlMkmXR8f3340KcBwFYKyLQ


----------

